# Wave Crest Audio HVL-1 Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Wave Crest Audio HVL-1​**By Jim Wilson (theJman)*

​

There seems to be a renascence of value in the speaker market; I know of three different sets currently sold that are inexpensive, yet not cheap when it comes to sound quality. I've been fortunate enough to review two of those three, and I couldn't be happier about it. The Wave Crest Audio HVL-1 are the newest to catch my attention, and don't be at all surprised if they become very popular. They're pretty generic looks wise, but man do these things sound amazing. Were I blindfolded and forced to guess their price I would have speculated they cost about twice what they do. Smooth, balanced and poised the HVL-1's should be prized by every audiophile on a budget. Virtually impervious to volume, and capable of producing incredible nuances, these speakers are a true bargain.


*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Why no pictures of the individual drivers, and inside of the cabinet?
That would have been nice to see.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> Why no pictures of the individual drivers, and inside of the cabinet?
> That would have been nice to see.


To quote from the review...

_I was unable to verify their claim that the cabinet is made from 5/8" MDF though; the material used to seal the midrange to the front panel was pretty strong. Couple that with an extremely tight tolerance between the drivers frame and the panel cutout and I feared some damage might occur if I kept trying to pry it out, so I opted for discretion instead (due to that, there are also none of my customary driver and inside cabinet pictures for this review)._


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

theJman said:


> To quote from the review...
> 
> _I was unable to verify their claim that the cabinet is made from 5/8" MDF though; the material used to seal the midrange to the front panel was pretty strong. Couple that with an extremely tight tolerance between the drivers frame and the panel cutout and I feared some damage might occur if I kept trying to pry it out, so I opted for discretion instead (due to that, there are also none of my customary driver and inside cabinet pictures for this review)._


Thanks - I skipped over that part.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Great read as per usual Jim!! I guess I like generic looking speakers 'cause I kind of like the look. Doesn't look "cheap" per say. Fit and finish seems good from the pics.

Keep it up, we appreciate the work you put in!

cheers


----------



## cschang (Feb 28, 2012)

Jim,

Thank you very much for the review.

For those of you with any questions, I will try answering them in a timely manner.

And for those wishing to order, use the discount code "jman" and you will receive 15% off of your order.

-curtis
Wave Crest Audio


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Great write up Jim. Wish I had time to listen to more speakers, the wife is glad I don't. I always like reading the reviews but will most likely stick with my Klipsch setup as I like all my speakers outside of the sub to match. I have some Energy speakers I use at work. Great to hear you could help out someone with your extra gear also. Maybe we could have a donation list or something like that I'm sure we all have stuff we don't need or use,but how to make it work could be a nightmare.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

yoda13 said:


> Great read as per usual Jim!! I guess I like generic looking speakers 'cause I kind of like the look. Doesn't look "cheap" per say. Fit and finish seems good from the pics.
> 
> Keep it up, we appreciate the work you put in!


Thank you, I'm glad you enjoy the reviews. Comments like yours make the effort worthwhile.

I don't think the HVL-1's look cheap, just a bit generic. But that's the MO on the 3 value speakers I alluded to; spend the money to make them sound good. I'm definitely fine with that.

Regarding the fit and finish... the midrange was so stinkin' tight I wasn't able to get the thing out! I have no issue with how these things were put together.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great review as always Jim. I may pick these up soon and I don't need any speakers, but your excitement got me well excited too.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

cschang said:


> JiAnd for those wishing to order, use the discount code "jman" and you will receive 15% off of your order.


I've hit the big time - I'm a discount code now!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

afterlife2 said:


> Great review as always Jim. I may pick these up soon and I don't need any speakers, but your excitement got me well excited too.


For the record, Joe (afterlife2) is the one who sent me the Fiona Apple CD. Now everyone knows who you are my friend! :T


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Excellent review and discussion of Music from a fellow Animals lover, Pink Floyd's version of course.
I am glad to read the entire layout in way of a subjective set of findings with reasons and some further discussions.

Thank You, I look forward to more. :clap:


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice review Jman.

I had the HVL-1 for almost a month, and did some A/B comparisons with Mordaunt Short Aviano 1 and Cambridge Audio S30. Here are my thoughts on the comparisons:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1481164/b...t-hvl-1-mordaunt-short-aviano-1-htd-level-two

Some points of your review I really agree with - on the plus side, I found the midrange to be very nice as well. On the negative, I also thought the cabinet was a bit lightweight and hollow sounding, and could've benefited from thicker walls.

Interestingly, I found the tweeter to be a bit lacking in refinement - not sibilant per se, but not as smooth as better tweeters I've heard. On some material, the I thought speaker came off as a little edgy and bright, due to both both the tweeter and to the leanness on the low end. While the quality of the bass from the HVL-1 was good, I thought the S30 clearly had better bass - more punch, but no less tuneful. 

Regarding my criticisms of the HVL-1 - keep in mind, when I did the comparisons, I was nitpicking. All in all, it's a very nice speaker for the price... right up there with the Cambridge S30 in that price range. The Boston Acoustics A25 at refurb pricing (I think it was around $160-170 per pair) is also a bargain, although I liked the Kortec tweeter in the A25 less than those in the HVL-1 and S30, so to me, the small extra cost would be worth it.

I now have the Arx A1b, and am pretty impressed with them. I'm curious how the HVL-1 and Arx would stack up if I A/B compared them directly... but other than the low sensitivity, I have not had any obvious gripes with the A1b for the money... so I have to think I would prefer them.


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

alphaiii said:


> I now have the Arx A1b, and am pretty impressed with them. I'm curious how the HVL-1 and Arx would stack up if I A/B compared them directly... but other than the low sensitivity, I have not had any obvious gripes with the A1b for the money... so I have to think I would prefer them.


I think the jman has reviewed both speakers........maybe he could care to comment?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

alphaiii said:


> Nice review Jman.
> 
> I had the HVL-1 for almost a month, and did some A/B comparisons with Mordaunt Short Aviano 1 and Cambridge Audio S30. Here are my thoughts on the comparisons:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1481164/b...t-hvl-1-mordaunt-short-aviano-1-htd-level-two
> ...


Your review was very nicely done. It's obvious you took quite a bit of time to go through all of those speakers, something I can certainly sympathize with. 

The S30's 4.5" midrange it a bit too small for my needs, but I had been keeping my eye on the SX-50 and SX-60. On Black Friday I found a pretty good deal on the SX-50's so I bought some. First pair came in damaged though, so I had to get them swapped. The replacements got here a few days ago, but I haven't had the chance to even hook them up yet.

The A1b's are very familiar to me - I actually reviewed those - so I do understand why you like them. They're also an excellent value, and are actually one of the three sets of inexpensive speakers I alluded to in my HVL-1 review.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

padgman1 said:


> I think the jman has reviewed both speakers........maybe he could care to comment?


Guess we were typing at the same time... 

From my perspective, I would give the edge in the tweeter department to the Arx. That planar is very sweet sounding. Midrange is a toss up; the driver in the Arx is probably better, but the way the HVL-1 is tuned makes them more similar than dissimilar. Each has a smooth and refined sound, replicating voices with excellent pitch and tone. The PVC wrap on the HVL-1 was better - the Arx had some seams pulling free on the ones I had. The HVL-1 is physically smaller, and the front-firing port is more to my liking. HVL-1 can play loud without breaking up or compressing too much, but the Arx can get just a bit louder.

For people who fancy sound quality both of them are a solid value - to be honest, I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

theJman said:


> Your review was very nicely done. It's obvious you took quite a bit of time to go through all of those speakers, something I can certainly sympathize with.


Thanks.



theJman said:


> The S30's 4.5" midrange it a bit too small for my needs, but I had been keeping my eye on the SX-50 and SX-60. On Black Friday I found a pretty good deal on the SX-50's so I bought some. First pair came in damaged though, so I had to get them swapped. The replacements got here a few days ago, but I haven't had the chance to even hook them up yet.


I think Jim Z may have pointed it out, but Cambridge is being modest calling that a 4.5" driver....OR, most other manufacturers are being generous calling their 5.25" woofers 5.25". The S30 woofer measured pretty close to the 5.25" in the NHT Absolute Zero and Energy RC-10 - I posted the actual measurements somewhere at AVS, but don't really remember where.

The SX-50 is the same size cabinet as the S30, so despite the differences in specs, I'd bet the woofers are the same size frame... To be honest, the woofer in the S30 looks like it might be a tiny bit bigger from the images of each speaker, but hard to say. 

No doubt the S30 has it's limitations, but I think it would surprise you... Certainly curious how the SX-50 would compare. Shame the pair you ordered was damaged - that's such a letdown when you're waiting so (im)patiently for them to arrive.  



theJman said:


> The A1b's are very familiar to me - I actually reviewed those - so I do understand why you like them. They're also an excellent value, and are actually one of the three sets of inexpensive speakers I alluded to in my HVL-1 review.


I actually read your Arx review awhile back... In all honesty, it played a part in me considering those speakers again. There are a few Arx owners than are a bit overbearing in their support of the brand (to put it nicely), and it really turned me off to the brand for awhile. I am glad I gave them a shot though. No, the A1b is not my "perfect" speaker, but it is a good one for the price.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

theJman said:


> The S30's 4.5" midrange it a bit too small for my needs, but I had been keeping my eye on the SX-50 and SX-60. On Black Friday I found a pretty good deal on the SX-50's so I bought some. First pair came in damaged though, so I had to get them swapped. The replacements got here a few days ago, but I haven't had the chance to even hook them up yet.


The S30 and SX50 cabinets are about the same width - both alphaiii and I have
measured the S30 woofer - it is not the average size 4-1/2 woofer >> it really is
on the 5 inch side - Cambridge was modest on their measurements >> and also,
the SX50 has a lighter weight cabinet. You may get 1/4 inch more woofer with the 
new Cambridge SX50, along with a lighter weight cabinet.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

theJman said:


> Guess we were typing at the same time...
> 
> From my perspective, I would give the edge in the tweeter department to the Arx. That planar is very sweet sounding. Midrange is a toss up; the driver in the Arx is probably better, but the way the HVL-1 is tuned makes them more similar than dissimilar. Each has a smooth and refined sound, replicating voices with excellent pitch and tone. The PVC wrap on the HVL-1 was better - the Arx had some seams pulling free on the ones I had. The HVL-1 is physically smaller, and the front-firing port is more to my liking. HVL-1 can play loud without breaking up or compressing too much, but the Arx can get just a bit louder.
> 
> For people who fancy sound quality both of them are a solid value - to be honest, I don't think you can go wrong either way.


Agreed, they both have a nice midrange. You know, one other thing I appreciate about both of these speakers is the lack of upper bass boom and low-midrange coloration. 

Yes, the HVL-1 sounded a bit lean to me, but I would prefer than over it making male voices sound kinda boomy, and muddying up the low midrange (exactly my gripe with the Mordaunt Aviano 1 in the comparison thread I linked). 

I moved to a new house between owning the HVL-1 and A1b, but based on the speakers that made the trip with me (Wharfedale Jade 1), the new living room doesn't provide as much low end reinforcement (slightly larger room, ceilings about 2ft higher, and speakers placed further from the corner, which in this case, also has an open doorway). Despite this, I don't find the A1b lean, so I suspect it either extends a bit lower, has a bit more output down low, or both. Either way, I still find it articulate and lacking in boom or coloration.

Regarding the fit/finish - while the HVL-1 is about as plain Jane as they come, at least there was no sign of unevenly applied or peeling vinyl. With the Arx line, it seems that peeling corners aren't a rare occurrence, and one of mine has some bubbling of the vinyl near the driver cutouts. Add to it that the faux black ash is one of the more generic I've seen, and I do have to say the fit/finish is adequate at best, IMO. I would like to at least seem them improve on the application/durability of it, as I can live with the plain looks. Still, I can't argue with the sound or the parts quality.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

zieglj01 said:


> The S30 and SX50 cabinets are about the same width - both alphaiii and I have
> measured the S30 woofer - it is not the average size 4-1/2 woofer >> it really is
> on the 5 inch side - Cambridge was modest on their measurements >> and also,
> the SX50 has a lighter weight cabinet. You may get 1/4 inch more woofer with the
> new Cambridge SX50, along with a lighter weight cabinet.


I'm not even sure the SX50 has a larger woofer. Given that the cabinets are the same width, the new woofer may even be a tiny bit smaller.... hard to tell with that wider black trim around it.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

alphaiii said:


> I'm not even sure the SX50 has a larger woofer. Given that the cabinets are the same width, the new woofer may even be a tiny bit smaller.... hard to tell with that wider black trim around it.


It looks smaller to me - and look at the dust-cap, maybe the voice
coil is a little bigger :huh: >> even with measurements, some think
that the S30 has no bass >> however, several of us do know that it
does, and it is not a wimp - and even throws a soundstage.

The Pioneer FS52 towers could not walk on top of the S30, when I
put the S30 on top of them to compare. Only below the S30 limits,
Pioneer was clearly better in the bass > And the FS52 soundstage
was only a little wider.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

I wonder if Curtis and Dave has plans of adding an MTM to the brand. The HVL-1 does perform pretty well laid on it's side, but that's not ideal for off-axis dispersion, and it places the tweeter fairly far off center.

An MTM design with an elevated tweeter, similar to the HTM-200SE, should be possible given the tiny mounting plate for the tweeter... and would allow for close woofer spacing that would help lessen off-axis irregularities.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Just to add.... it's nice to see the world of budget audio flourishing lately.

Some nice options out there right now for not a ton of money...

Dennis Murphy modded Pioneer BS22 - $150 (I haven't heard these, but good reviews so far)
Cambridge Audio S30 - $219, but closeout pricing around $170-180
Wavecrest HVL-1 with coupon code - $195.50

And if you've got a little patience - Arx A1b open box - $249 (+ shipping)


----------



## cschang (Feb 28, 2012)

alphaiii...just answered this over on AVS as well.

We actually have ideas of a few different things to bring to market.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in here. I ordered 3 of the HVL-1 to try out as an LCR and man are they fantastic. I've played a good bit of music through them - jazz, classical, hip-hop, rock - and they can really sing. I also played the Les Miserables anniversary blu-ray from the O2 in London and it was amazing. I can't wait for the 3 day weekend to watch some movies and see how they perform. I will definitely be recommending these to anyone looking in their price range.

Oh, and they passed the Wife Approval Test with flying colors.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Quite a nice speaker for the price, aren't they? Glad you're enjoying them.

Just as a reminder... when ordering the HVL-1's be sure to use the coupon code 'jman' for a 15% discount.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm in contact with Curtis to setup a review of these after my move this month. I can't wait to hear these in a proper 3.1 setup.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

When you consider how little they cost I suspect you'll be quite surprised with how good they sound. I know I was. Be certain to come back and post your thoughts.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Jim - since you've reviewed both do you think a Rythmik LV12R would mate well with a set of HVL-1's for a 5.1 system?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a very good question.

I suspect they would integrate rather well. The speakers mandate the room not be too large, but given they were designed for precision - as was the Rythmik - it seems the pairing could prove to be ideal. I would actually like to hear that combination myself. :T


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

theJman said:


> That's a very good question.
> 
> I suspect they would integrate rather well. The speakers mandate the room not be too large, but given they were designed for precision - as was the Rythmik - it seems the pairing could prove to be ideal. I would actually like to hear that combination myself. :T


On the other hand you would not recommend a couple of SUB-1200's with the Wave Crests - your review indicated they might not match the quality of sound from the HVL's?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I wouldn't _not_ recommend that pairing, but it didn't strike me as ideal. If someone is looking for inexpensive speakers they will generally be looking for a budget-friendly subwoofer as well. The SUB-1200 is still an excellent value in my opinion, but the HVL-1's resolved better than the Dayton sub was capable of.

If that configuration is what finances allow I don't think anyone would be disappointed, I just felt the Wave Crest speakers favored something a bit more articulate.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

Today I signed in on HTS after 4 or 5 months and just saw this thread and had to comment on these speakers.
I bought 5 of them roughly three months ago and I am glad that I am not the only one on here that has these speakers and enjoying them.
Such a nice neutral sounding speaker. Very good value and highly recommend them to people who are on a tight budget. Five of these speakers and a $500 sub from one of the I.D. companies makes for a great $1000 system.

I am very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I found the same thing you did, a very balanced and easy-on-the-ears set of speakers. The fact they're also very easy on your wallet is certainly a bonus. The only thing that surprises me is they didn't sell a ton of them; in spite of the fact my eval has been viewed over 7,000 times it seems WaveCrest never benefitted from the exposure the way they should have. All one need do is hear the speakers in order to realize they're priced below what they should sell for. If I was in the market for another set of bookshelf speakers I'd pick these up in a heartbeat.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

theJman said:


> I found the same thing you did, a very balanced and easy-on-the-ears set of speakers. The fact they're also very easy on your wallet is certainly a bonus. The only thing that surprises me is they didn't sell a ton of them; in spite of the fact my eval has been viewed over 7,000 times it seems WaveCrest never benefitted from the exposure the way they should have. All one need do is hear the speakers in order to realize they're priced below what they should sell for. If I was in the market for another set of bookshelf speakers I'd pick these up in a heartbeat.


Jim - do you still have the XTZ and the M-1's? Where would you put the HVL compared to the others?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

alphaiii said:


> Jim - do you still have the XTZ and the M-1's? Where would you put the HVL compared to the others?


Yup, I still own both of those. In my opinion they're all aimed at different market segments, so an apples-to-apples comparison can't really be done I'm afraid.

The HVL-1's are for the budget minded audiophile, while the XTZ's are more suited to the top side of the middle tier. The M1's are voiced for those who value purity of sound first and foremost, and as such might have the least mass-market appeal of the three. I like all of them for their respective quantities though, so for me each is enjoyable in its own right.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Savjac said:


> Excellent review and discussion of Music from a fellow Animals lover, Pink Floyd's version of course.


+100 !!! Ha ha, charade you are! 




theJman said:


> Yup, I still own both of those. In my opinion they're all aimed at different market segments, so an apples-to-apples comparison can't really be done I'm afraid.
> 
> The HVL-1's are for the budget minded audiophile, while the XTZ's are more suited to the top side of the middle tier. The M1's are voiced for those who value purity of sound first and foremost, and as such might have the least mass-market appeal of the three. I like all of them for their respective quantities though, so for me each is enjoyable in its own right.


Please further qualify their standings based on their use as surrounds. 
EDIT: Also, can you offer any comparison--even based on memory is fine--with the PSB Image B5 (a long shot, I know).
Thank you, Jim!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Please further qualify their standings based on their use as surrounds.
> EDIT: Also, can you offer any comparison--even based on memory is fine--with the PSB Image B5 (a long shot, I know).


It really depends up how large your room is, what your budget is, personally preferences, etc.

All of them can play pretty loud, given their size, so output shouldn't be a problem. The HVL-1 has a smooth and refined sound, but it isn't very bright on the top end. Probably not an issue for surrounds though. The XTZ has more detail all around, including the high end, but it still tends to be on the polite side. It has more depth as well. The M1 is a studio monitor, and as such is brutally honest with regards to the source material; good=good, bad=bad, no sugar coating. I like that quality though. They're a bit more directional than the others, so placement is critical. If a value leader is your goal than the WaveCrest is the way to go; as much as I love the other two, the HVL-1 is the king of sound quality vs price.

I've never heard any PSB speakers I'm afraid, so I can't comment on those.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

> By now you have probably come to the realization I like these speakers; for $230 a pair they're amazing. The sound these things produce could probably compete with speakers costing twice as much.


Great review Jim.

I really hope that I live long enough that people stop using the quote above. It has no meaning for me as it is used a lot. I wish we could class speakers into categories that is not price based.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Blacklightning said:


> Great review Jim.
> 
> I really hope that I live long enough that people stop using the quote above. It has no meaning for me as it is used a lot. I wish we could class speakers into categories that is not price based.


Is there anything that _isn't_ based on price? I'm afraid it's the nature of the beast, something that probably won't ever change.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

So true... :sad:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

theJman said:


> It really depends up how large your room is, what your budget is, personally preferences, etc. All of them can play pretty loud, given their size, so output shouldn't be a problem. The HVL-1 has a smooth and refined sound, but it isn't very bright on the top end. Probably not an issue for surrounds though. The XTZ has more detail all around, including the high end, but it still tends to be on the polite side. It has more depth as well. The M1 is a studio monitor, and as such is brutally honest with regards to the source material; good=good, bad=bad, no sugar coating. I like that quality though. They're a bit more directional than the others, so placement is critical. If a value leader is your goal than the WaveCrest is the way to go; as much as I love the other two, the HVL-1 is the king of sound quality vs price. I've never heard any PSB speakers I'm afraid, so I can't comment on those.


Thanks again Jim. You really put effort into your answer, and gave me more info than I expected (another "Exceeds Expectations" on your Report card)! Especially useful was the tidbit about the M-1's sensitivity to placement. I prefer the polite side of things rather than brutally honest, so I'd lean toward the HVL-1. The others seem like they'd fit the bill in a different time-space though. BTW, my room is pretty small at around 13x9x8h. I sit off the back wall a couple of feet, but available surround locations are suboptimal.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I love concentric drivers - which the M1 has - but at a touch over 6" for the midrange they're a bit larger than ideal. Once you get beyond 5" the sound can beam a little, hence them being directionally challenged. However, the larger midrange gives more presence and impact, which I like. It's a trade-off really (full range drivers are even worse; go above 4" and the same thing begins to happen).

Bottom line is I think you'd be hard pressed to find a speaker more revealing than the HVL-1 for it's asking price. FWIW, if I didn't already have so many other bookshelf speakers I probably would have bought some myself.


----------



## gcalex (Jul 11, 2015)

Any thoughts on how the HVL-1s compare to Focal Chorus 705 or is that apples to oranges because they are at such different price points?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Given the price disparity my guess is the 705's would come out on top, but maybe not by as much as their respective prices would indicate. Focal is not a budget-oriented manufacturer, so their prices tend to be on the high side relative to the competition. The Chorus has a nicer cabinet too, so there's additional cost associated to that. However, what that implies is WaveCrest had more left over for components, hence the reason I suspect the difference between their sound wouldn't be as wide as the gap in the price is.


----------



## gcalex (Jul 11, 2015)

One other comparison, the HVL-1s to the entry level Wharfedales such as the 10.1 or 220? Thanks.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

gcalex said:


> One other comparison, the HVL-1s to the entry level Wharfedales such as the 10.1 or 220? Thanks.


That's two comparisons. 

Anything I post would be purely conjecture since I haven't heard either of those Wharfdales. Realistically though, comparing the HVL-1's to the likes of Focal and Wharfdale speakers is probably more apples-to-oranges. The companies are targeting two different owners; WaveCrest is not an upper mid-tier company like the other two are, so I'm not sure they're looking to attract the same audience.


----------



## hutt132 (Jul 12, 2015)

How do the Wavecrests compare to the Cambridge Audio SX60? I'm not sure which of the two I should get. I like how the Wavecrests have a flat frequency response. Would the SX60's be more clear than the Wavecrests?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hutt132 said:


> How do the Wavecrests compare to the Cambridge Audio SX60? I'm not sure which of the two I should get. I like how the Wavecrests have a flat frequency response. Would the SX60's be more clear than the Wavecrests?


"clear", as it relates to speaker attributes, is difficult to quantify; what one person describes that quality as could be something entirely different from what someone else believes it to be. The CA speakers retail for about 50% more, but I'm not certain if the price disparity brings an equivalent boost in performance or abilities. They use a 6.5" midrange, so they may be able to play louder than the HVL-1 (only may though, because the WaveCrest can certainly hold their own in that area). In order to beat their accuracy and spatial imagery the SX 60 would have to be one very nice speaker. It may very well be, but I haven't had the opportunity to hear those myself.

What is your intended usage, HT, 2 channel music, some combination of both perhaps?


----------



## hutt132 (Jul 12, 2015)

theJman said:


> "clear", as it relates to speaker attributes, is difficult to quantify; what one person describes that quality as could be something entirely different from what someone else believes it to be. The CA speakers retail for about 50% more, but I'm not certain if the price disparity brings an equivalent boost in performance or abilities. They use a 6.5" midrange, so they may be able to play louder than the HVL-1 (only may though, because the WaveCrest can certainly hold their own in that area). In order to beat their accuracy and spatial imagery the SX 60 would have to be one very nice speaker though.
> 
> What is your intended usage, HT, 2 channel music, some combination of both perhaps?


I plan to use them for a lot of movie watching and music listening (electronic, rap, hip-hop, pop). I have a subwoofer and _might_ get 3 more speakers later on for a 5.1 setup. Of course I will get a matching center depending on which speakers I get. So for right now it will be a 2.1 setup for movies and music.

I tried out the HTD Level 3's and found them too bright and lacking in the midrange for my preference, so I don't think the Chane's will be a good choice as some people have recommended for me.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hutt132 said:


> I plan to use them for a lot of movie watching and music listening (electronic, rap, hip-hop, pop). I have a subwoofer and _might_ get 3 more speakers later on for a 5.1 setup. Of course I will get a matching center depending on which speakers I get. So for right now it will be a 2.1 setup for movies and music.
> 
> I tried out the HTD Level 3's and found them too bright and lacking in the midrange for my preference, so I don't think the Chane's will be a good choice as some people have recommended for me.


I didn't find the HVL-1's bright, and I know they can handle volume, but the midrange is 5.25". Given your musical preferences I suspect you like to listen very loud, and if that's the case perhaps towers would be a better alternative.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

hutt132 said:


> I plan to use them for a lot of movie watching and music listening (electronic, rap, hip-hop, pop). I have a subwoofer and _might_ get 3 more speakers later on for a 5.1 setup. Of course I will get a matching center depending on which speakers I get. So for right now it will be a 2.1 setup for movies and music.
> 
> I tried out the HTD Level 3's and found them too bright and lacking in the midrange for my preference, so I don't think the Chane's will be a good choice as some people have recommended for me.


I demo'd the HTD Level 3 and wasn't a big fan... I also thought the mid-range was lacking and found the tweeter a little tizzy/hissy.

Individual preferences will vary... But I prefer the Chane/Arx A1b (previous incarnation of A1rx-c) to the HVL-1. Don't get me wrong - I think the HVL-1 is a nice speaker, especially for the price, but to me it was lean in the bass, giving the impression of an overall forward sound to my ears. I also though the highs were a touch bright and not as smooth as I prefer. Here are my thoughts of the HVL-1 compared to some other speakers:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-sp...-1-mordaunt-short-aviano-1-htd-level-two.html 

I never compared the A1b and HVL-1 side by side, so I can't say which midrange I preferred, but I think both do very well in that department. The Arx definitely sounded punchier and more extended in the bass department, as least in my room... and I was pretty impressed with the tweeter as well.


----------



## hutt132 (Jul 12, 2015)

Have you two also heard the Ascend 170 SE's? How do you think they compare to the Wavecrests?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hutt132 said:


> Have you two also heard the Ascend 170 SE's? How do you think they compare to the Wavecrests?


I came _thisclose_ to having a 5.0 set of those speakers - four 170's and a 340 - but unfortunately trying to make the arrangements became an exercise in futility, so I ultimately gave up. Shame too, because the person who did a lot of the design work for the HVL-1 is the same guy who did all of it for those speakers. I would have loved to hear what he was able to do with a bit more money in the budget.


----------



## hutt132 (Jul 12, 2015)

theJman said:


> I came _thisclose_ to having a 5.0 set of those speakers - four 170's and a 340 - but unfortunately trying to make the arrangements became an exercise in futility, so I ultimately gave up. Shame too, because the person who did a lot of the design work for the HVL-1 is the same guy who did all of it for those speakers. I would have loved to hear what he was able to do with a bit more money in the budget.


I bought the Ascend 170 SE's. Can't wait to hear them.


----------

